
Topographical Intelligence in Business - neo2006
https://medium.com/wardleymaps
======
neo2006
I had this presented to me by a coworker. I like the general idea of
presenting a map for value chain but I'm sceptical because it seems to me that
it is mostly based on the opinion of the person who draw the map and the
perspective he is seeing.

